# HELP - English Project - Bullying.



## SocietyJoe (Jan 21, 2011)

I have to write a protest poem about bullying but I can't think of anything, I have seriously bad writers block. 

Here's what I have so far. LOL. 
_Have you ever felt the way, those words lingered in your mind?_
_Or the way your heart sinks, when no one around you is kind._
_When you try your hardest to fit in, but stand out from the crowd. _


----------

